# Empfehlenswerter Midi Tower



## krucki1 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich plane die Anschaffung eines neuen Midi Gehäuses. Im Moment habe ich ein NZXT Lexa und war, bis auf das Knarzen des Gehäuses beim Tragen, sehr zufrieden. Vom Innenaufbau gefällt mir auch weiterhin NZXT am besten, mit anderen Herstellern kann ich mich nicht ganz so anfreunden.
Nun überlege ich, auch wenn sie vom Design ganz verschieden sind, zwischen dem NZXT Phnatom 419 Gunmetal (Gott sei Dank kein Hochglanz, bei der Farbe  ) oder dem Anidees Al-6BW. 
Habe schon ein paar Tests gelesen und es wurde beim NZXT die lauten Lüfter und die fehlenden Staubfilter bemängelt. Beim Anidees eher die etwas höhere Gehäusetemperatur. Gehäuselüfter habe ich eigentlich eh vor von Be Quiet einzusetzen, entweder am Mainboard angeschlossen und darüber geregelt, oder direkt am Netzteil ohne Regelung, da sie ja serh leise sind. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem einen oder anderen Gehäuse? Wie sind so die Eindrücke? Anidees sagt mir z.B. überhaupt nichts. Gibt es vergleichbare gute Gehäuse die ich mir mal anschauen sollte? Preisspanne kann bis max. 130 Euro liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Das ist schweirig, denn es gibt SO viele Gehäuse, und die meisten haben halt "irgendein Standardgehäuse"    hast Du mal bei Caseking geschaut? Die sind ja spezialisiert auf Gehäuse, da haben dann idR auch viele Kunden das Produkt gewertet - nur als Anhaltspunkt. Oder manchmal auch zB alternate oder so.

Ansonsten: "zu laute Lüfter" ist ja kein Problem, wenn Du eh eigene einbaust, und Staubfilter kann man auch selber basteln (einfach eine alte Strumpfhose von Mutti nehmen und zurechtschneiden   ) . Dann wäre "zu warm" schon eher ein Problem, wobei DA die Frage ist: ist es denn wirklich ZU warm oder einfach nur wärmer als in Konkurrenztowern bzw. als im Refrenztower (also dem bisherigen Testsieger), aber trotzdem noch lange nicht ZU warm? Und so oder so: ist es dann am Ende vlt. mit Deinen Lüftern wiederum doch überhaupt kein Problem mit der Wärme? Wenn es am Ende dann kein echtes Problem ist, nimm einfach den "schöneren" Tower


----------



## krucki1 (8. Mai 2012)

Caseking ist ein guter Tipp, Alternate hat die Gehäuse gar nicht im Sortiment. Zu warm wird es nicht, aber wohl schon so um die 5-8°C, also eigentlich vernachlässigbar.
Bezüglich der Strumpfhose habe ich noch ne Frage  Ist diese nicht zu engmaschig, so das der Luftdurchsatz ziemlich leidet? Ich kenne bisher nur die Staubfilter so, das es engmaschige Kunststoffgiter sind, deren "weite" Maschen aber auf keinen Fall mit einer Strumhose zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2012)

also spontan würde ich jetzt von Netzstrümpfen abraten, da dürften die Maschen doch wieder zu weit sein
aber ich hatte immer so ein SilverStone Raven im Sinn

Wobei, aber ich glaube in der nächsten Ausgabe der PCGH müsste auch wieder mal eine Marktübersicht von Gehäusen dabei sein

P.S. Ok, das war Falsch, die "Marktübersicht" waren nur Test und stand als Vorschau im letzten Heft -.-
Aber die NZXT Phantom oder H2 sollen laut PCGH auch ganz gut sein, wobei wenn dir wegen der Wärme gedanken machst, würde ich zum Phantom ohne Dämmung tendieren


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Wegen der Filter isses halt so, dass die nur "nötig" sind, wenn einen ein regelmäßiges Saubermachen arg stört. Ich mach vlt. 1x im Jahr "Frühjahrsputz" im PC ohne Staubfilter. Wenn das Gitter zu dicht ist, kommt natürlich auch weniger Luft durch, und zu weit sorgt wiederum dafür, dass der Staubschutzeffekt geringer ist. Ich persönlich halte das Thema aber allgemein für überbewertet


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2012)

Ich schwör ja immer noch auf Lian Li. Kosten ein paar EUR mehr, wirken dafür aber sehr wertig, sind leicht ( Aluminium ) und sehr stabil verbaut. 

Ich hab den PC A10:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, hierbei handelt es sich um einen Midi-Tower.  
Meine 8800GTX sowie GTX 570 haben ohne Probleme Platz, genauso wie fünf Festplatten und zur Not auch zwei Netzteile.  

Was man im Bild nicht sieht, man kann die "Klappe" bzw. Tür vorne aufmachen und hat dann einen Lüfter vorne unten. Mit einem kleinen Schalter kann man die Geschwindigkeit regulieren, ist aber nicht nötig. Des Weiteren sind noch zwei andere Lüfter vorhanden, auf der Rückseite oben und auf dem Gehäuse selbst.

Mit Klappe geschlossen dürfte es kaum möglich sein, dass sich hier Staub sammelt ... ich lass das Gehäuse auch nur beim Spielen vorne offen, wobei es keinen Unterschied macht: die Lüfter hörst du nicht. Ich glaub ich hab das Gehäuse nunmehr seit zwei oder gar drei Jahren und finde es immer wieder schön. 

Schlicht und elegant ... 

Gerade den Innenaufbau und Montage finde ich bei Lian Li ungeschlagen, bislang hab ich kein anderen Hersteller gefunden der für mich optisch ansprechende, weil schlichte, Gehäuse mit so einer Raffinesse herstellt.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade den Innenaufbau und Montage finde ich bei Lian Li ungeschlagen, bislang hab ich kein anderen Hersteller gefunden der für mich optisch ansprechende, weil schlichte, Gehäuse mit so einer Raffinesse herstellt.


 Also die Gehäuse von Lancool finde ich, was die beiden erstgenannten Dinge betrifft, auch nicht viel schlechter.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2012)

... was vllt. daran liegen mag, das LanCool der günstige Ableger von Lian Li ist?  

_Lian-Li has launched a spin-off company called "LanCool" that will deliver their unique designs at more affordable prices. They are doing this by moving away from aluminum and adopting the more traditional SECC steel used for computer case construction._


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was vllt. daran liegen mag, das LanCool der günstige Ableger von Lian Li ist?
> 
> _Lian-Li has launched a spin-off company called "LanCool" that will deliver their unique designs at more affordable prices. They are doing this by moving away from aluminum and adopting the more traditional SECC steel used for computer case construction._


 Ist sehr gut möglich das es daran liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Hat das LianLi denn USB-Port "oben" drauf? Wenn nein, dann wäre das für MICH zu unpraktisch, immer die Tür aufmachen zu müssen, nur weil ich nen USB-Stick oder meine Cam anschließen will   bzw. ich würde dann die Tür ständig offen lassen, was den Sinn der Tür wiederum zunichte macht


----------



## krucki1 (8. Mai 2012)

Ja, USB Anschlüsse sind oben integriert. Hinter einer kleinen Klappe. 
Habe für meinen Vater ein LiaLi Gehäuse verbaut. Preislich liegen die meisten von LianLi ja gleich auf mit anderen teureren Gehäusen der einzelnen Hersteller. Vom internen Aufbau war ich aber nicht so ganz überzeugt, bzw. ich empfand nichts als wirklich sehr großen Vorteil das ich wieder auf LianLi setzen muss. Wer es möglichst schlicht haben möchte ist aber sicherlich gut aufgehoben. 

Hab mal getestet, die Strumpfhose hat tatsächlich einen sehr guten Luftdurchlass  Auf Filter komplett möchte ich eigentlich weniger verzichten, da ich es beim Lexa auch schon so komfortabel fand. Setze wohl auf Strumfhosen 

Mit dem Gedanken einen mögichst ruhigen PC zu bauen, werde ich wahrscheinlich auf den Phantom 410 setzen, da er relativ große Mesheinsätze hat, aber diese nicht das ganze Gehäuse in beschlag nehmen. Enisa hat ja auch nochmal geguckt wie PCGH über NZXT schreib, danek dafür. Im Anidees z.B. war es im Test bei Computerbase 5-8°C wärmer, was die Lüfter, denke ich mal, schon schneller drehen lassen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Das kommt immer drauf an, wie Du die Lüfter einstellst bzw auf welcher Grundlage sie schneller oder langsamer drehen 

vlt war es im Test mit den vorverbauten Lüfter absichtlich Maximum eingestellt und dann so, dass es im Vergleich zu einem anderen Gehäuse ebenfalls auf Maximum dann 5-6 Grad wärmer war - das heißt aber nicht, dass die Lüfter automatisch schneller drehen MÜSSEN und überhaupt auf Maximum laufen. Vlt sind die vorverbauten Lüfter auch fest auf zB nur 800 U/min eingestellt und DESwegen ist es nicht ganz so kühl wie bei einem Gehäuse mit zB 1200 U/min.

Oder es ist wärmer, weil es besser gedämmt ist, so dass es dann zwar wärmer, aber trotzdem leise ist...?

Kann viele Gründe dafür geben


----------



## krucki1 (8. Mai 2012)

ei, ei, ei, Wegen dir kommt man aus der Denkerei gar nicht mehr raus


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

naja, ich hab im Studium viel mit Bewertung von Studien und Statistiken zu tun gehabt, daher weiß ich, wie man auch Vergleichstests genau auseinandernehmen kann bzw. welche Infos man braucht, um das Ergebnis richtig einordnen zu können, und wie man auch einen Test "pimpen" kann, um eine Aussage zu bekommen, die einem besser passt  

zb gestern war ein Bericht im TV, dass die PS3 sehr oft nach 2-3 Jahren hopps geht mit mit dieser "yellow LED of Death". Der Beweis dafür ? Der Beweis war, dass eine Werkstatt mit Spezialisierung für Konsolen immer mehr dieser Fälle hat und es auch im Internet "massenhaft" Leute mit diesem Problem gibt. Ob das aber wirklich "oft" passiert oder ob es vlt nur daran liegt, dass einfach nur viel mehr Leute eine PS3 haben und dazu noch der Spezialist einfach nur bekannter wurde und in Wahrheit nur vielleicht 1% aller PS3 auf diese Weise "schnell" kaputtgehen, hat man bei dem Bericht unerwähnt gelassen... 

Aber so ein Gehäuse um die 80€ ist so oder so spätestens mit den passenden Lüftern nie ZU laut, außer es stört einen schon das Husten eines Marienkäfers daußen auf dem Balkon


----------



## krucki1 (8. Mai 2012)

Welche Fachrichtung hast du studiert? Ja das mit der PS3 ist ganz gut nachvollziehbar. Wenn man im Moment die Foren abklappert bezüglich des HTC One X könnte man auch meinen alle Geräte werden defekt ausgeliefert  Das aber nur die betroffenen Personen in dem dementsprechenden Thread überhaupt schreiben, dass realisieren die Wenigsten. Mit einem laufenden Gerät würde mich dieser Thread ja auch nicht interessieren.

Entscheide mich nun für das NZXT 
Wo du es jetzt sagst.... diese Husterei ging mir schon die ganze Woche auf die Nerven,


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Gesundheitsmanagement hab ich gemacht, da "muss" man halt u.a. auch lernen, Studien aus den Bereichen Pharma, Behandlungsmethoden (OPs usw. ), Screening-Methoden (macht zB Mamographie Sinn oder sind die Nachteile größer als die Vorteile? ) usw. so zu lesen und zu bewerten, dass man nicht einfach blind die Hauptaussage in der Zusammenfassung als Wahrheit übernimmt 

Beispiel HTC One x: so was mein ich - ich lese daher vor dem Kauf eine Produktes Tests UND Meinungen und schaue aber, wieviele dann meckern. Die Leute meckern halt eher als dass sie loben, d.h. wenn es nicht mehr 20% mit eher schlechter Meinung sind, dann sind es in Wahrheit eher nur 10%, die nicht ganz zufrieden sind oder auch Pech hatten mit einem Defekt ab Werk. Und so oder so schau ich auch, WARUM die Leute meckern - zB bei nem Game kann es sein, dass 50% es schlecht bewerten und von denen dann 90% nur wegen des Kopierschutzes meckern... 


Schreib dann mal, wie das Gehäuse so ist


----------



## krucki1 (8. Mai 2012)

Klingt interessant, ich quäle mich mit den letzten 3 Klausuren im Maschinenbau rum.  In welchem Tätigkeitsfeld ist man denn dann angestellt? Was sind dann so die Aufgaben? 

Ja bei den Amazon-Bewertungen ist ja sehr viel auf den Kopierschutz ausgerichtet, aber gebe zu da habe ich auch schon mit gemacht  Beim One X ist es aber bei den Personen, die einen Fehler haben extrem... manche haben schon das 4. Gerät welches erst fehlerfrei istr. Ich habe mein 2. und es ist immer noch nicht fehlerfrei.

Klar, kann dann gerne was über das Gehäuse schreiben. Dauert aber bestimmt noch ca. 2 Wochen. Muss erstmal das One S verkaufen, dann habe ich Geld dafür.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Du kannst mit Gesundheitsmanagement in die Krankenhausverwaltung, alle Behörden oder Organisationen, die mit Gesundheit zu tun haben, in die Pharmaindustrie usw. - alles, wo man Wirtschaft mit Gesundheits-Themen verbinden kann oder muss.


----------



## krucki1 (14. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schreib dann mal, wie das Gehäuse so ist


 
Dann werde ich das mal tun. Das Gehäuse ist einfach toll. Die Farbe Gunmetal ist stylisch, nicht zu auffällig und nicht zu elegant wie z.B Schwarz. Hochglänzend ist es, wie die anderen Farbvarianten, auch nicht sondern eher matt.
Manche meinen ja NZXT baut Plastikbomber, die an jeder Ecke bei Bewegung knarzen. Bei meinem alten NZXT Lexa kann ich das bestätigen, aber so oft rutscht man mit dem Gehäuse auch nicht durchs Zimmer. Das Phantom 410 weist dagegen das nicht auf. Alles ist schön fest verbaut und wirkt hochwertig. Einzig allein der Öffnungsmechanismus für die Frontklappe ist ein wenig "minderwertig", aber wie oft macht man die Klappe schon auf und zu?
Staubfilter ist nur für die Einsaugöffnung vom Netzteil vormontiert. Die anderen Öffnungen werde ich mit Fliegengitter versehen, das dürfte auch seinen Zweck erfüllen und noch etwas luftduchlässiger sein als Strumpfhosen.
Für meinen Vater habe ich vor einem Jahr ein Lian Li Gehäuse verbaut und ich muss sagen, vom Innenkonzept sagt mir NZXT um einiges mehr zu. Alles serh praktisch zu erreichen und zu montieren.

Leider war vom Hersteller aus bzw. durch den Transport 2 Halterungsstifte abgebrochen und ich musste das Teil zurückschicken und warte seit 1,5 Wochen auf ein neues. Müsste aber morgen ankommen


----------

